

A hash based DOS attack on btrfs - dfc
http://lwn.net/Articles/529077/

======
dfc
The full writeup is much more detailed and available here:

<http://crypto.junod.info/2012/12/13/hash-dos-and-btrfs/>

I submitted the lwn article because it gives a nice overview and most
importantly Chris Mason (btrfs maintainer) discusses the issue in the
comments.

